
Samsung Foundry Announces 10nm SoC in Mass-Production - desdiv
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10765/samsung-10nm-massproduction
======
sounds
Intel's 14nm process uses 2 fins per gate for an SRAM cell size of 59nm x 59nm
[1, corrected]. Samsung's 10nm process uses 3 fins per gate -- unknown what an
apples-to-apples SRAM cell size would be on this node.

It will be interesting to see final benchmarks of performance, power
consumption and price (PPP).

It's worth noting that Samsung announced 10nm DRAM back in April [2].

[1] [http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-14nm-broadwell-
y-c...](http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-14nm-broadwell-y-
core-m,3904.html)

[2] [https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-starts-mass-
producin...](https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-starts-mass-producing-
industrys-first-10-nanometer-class-dram)

~~~
reitzensteinm
Note that this is (59nm)^2, not 59nm^2. The latter being smaller than the
feature size of a 14nm process.

Tom's Hardware, of course, gets it wrong.

~~~
sounds
Thanks, I updated my post with that correction.

------
subbn
The company has an exclusive deal with Qualcomm to manufacture its Snapdragon
830 processors using the 10nm process, according to
[http://english.etnews.com/20161005200001](http://english.etnews.com/20161005200001)

------
petra
Being so fast(at such a complex node), it makes me wonder: was moore's law,
i.e. a doubling every 18 months just an anti-competitive collaboration among
the industry to slow down ? could they have improved the technology much
faster ?

~~~
colechristensen
It doesn't have to be anticompetitive conspiracy, milking current technologies
for all they've got make sense in a lot of ways. Making your previous
generation profitable by delaying your next generation a little means your
business can last in the long term. Releasing things ASAP in every instance
means in many circumstances competing with yourself.

This is a cost of capitalism but it comes with the benefits of a self-
sustaining system and more predictable futures. If politicians were funding
processors, you'd bet they wouldn't want to spend the resources to double
processor parameters every 18 months.

~~~
elcct
If politicians were funding a processor we will have processor operator
licenses that every computer user should have to legally use a computer and we
will have 12cm process with processor connected via landline to the ministry
of truth. There would also be half processors for free for the poor.

~~~
roninb
Wait so would half processors have gates half as wide or just be half as fast?

~~~
elcct
I think that would be literally half of the processor ;)

------
rshm
The power/performance advantage holds up. First or exclusive use of new chips
might aid them offsetting the fallout from N7 disaster.

